# Net Name Help



## dcf-joe (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello. I already know how to use the net send command, but how do I use the net name command to change my computer's name so the message receiver will not know who sent it?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2008)

its been so long since i used netsend.... sorry man, i got no idea. the messenger service has been disabled since XPSP2, so i havent used it in a long time.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah it's disable in xp sp2. i haven't used it in since xp even came. so i don't remember either. sorry


----------

